# center drill lens questions PLEASE answer



## asa_low12

Same thing here. I tend to try to aim with where the bottom of the fiber optic meets the top steel and it just messes me up mentally. I just shoot a center drill lens better. Only disadvantages I can see if the lack of good light options for your fiber optic. I drilled and tapped a hole into my classic scope and screwed a light in it. It makes my whole lens appear blue in low light though and i'm not to fond of it.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

anyone else???


----------



## romanduffe

*romanduffe*

I sometime use a drilled lens, I take a five or six inch of .019 fiber optic and the plastic tubing,( only a short pice goes in the scope) and run it through one of pin holes in the scope up to the lens and through the hole in the lens. This way only the fiber is in view and the metal pin is gone.


----------



## kkromer

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> what is the advantage/disadvantages of a centerdrilled lens with a fiber optics in the middle VS a lensed scope with a pin or lens with a dot.
> 
> i just dont like have a small piece of steel blocking the view of my target so i was leaning towards a center drilled.


I think you summed it up. The fiber can be a little less visable in the center drilled lens, but I've not had an issue with seeing the pin. I go back and forth, but if I do shoot a pin it's a .010 so it is very small, and a .019 when I'm shooting a centerdrill - for 3-d anyway.


----------



## KCC

*Center Drilled*

I use a center drilled with a 1 in piece of .10 hard fiber. I also have a razor pin set up to keep the end of fiber in line with the dot. I also have a problem with seeing my pin in low light so I added a LP light kit. These things are great in that you can control the amount of light on pin. I screwed the light into the top of my scope and I have no problem seeing the pin especially since I use a 6x lens and large green clarifier.


----------

